# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Горячие лиды для финансовых рынков 15$ за шт. Гео СНГ, Европа, Прибалтика, Азия, Ар

## leadgeneration

Качественные лиды приводят к высокой степени конверсии сделок, что, в свою очередь, имеет своим итогом положительный экономический эффект. В компаниях, предлагающих высококачественные лиды, работают эксперты в области онлайн-маркетинга и креативных онлайн-технологий, которые обеспечивают надежное качество каждого лида.
Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021
- Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
- Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
- Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
- Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021
- Действуют скидки на покупаемый объем.
leadgeneration предлагает вам возможность оптимизировать бизнес-процессы путем регистрации офшорной компании в одной из оффшорных стран. Среди наиболее распространенных юрисдикций, где можно купить оффшор:
Сейшельские острова
Британские Виргинские острова
ОАЭ
Белиз
Панама
Сент-Винсент и Гренадины
Коста-Рика
Невис
Багамские острова
Маршалловы острова
Каймановы острова
Содружество Доминики
Маврикий

----------

